# VIVO / Component (YPbPr) question



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, I'm trying to start up a cheap media rig for my 42 inch plasma screen, and I was wondering if a YPbPr cable would work in a VIVO (video in video out) slot. When I bought the video card that the computer uses (a 7600 GT) it came with a YPbPr cable with a 7-pin S-video end, but the video card itself uses 9-pin VIVO.

When I examined the 7-pin s-video and the 9-pin VIVO male/female connectors, I noticed the only real difference is the little plastic blocker in the s-video slot where the extra 2 pins for VIVO would be.

My question is, if I remove this plastic blocker, will 7-pin s-video/YPbPr cable work in the VIVO slot? If I need to, I can do some soldering to make it work. I have a 3rd computer that has a x1600 Pro card with a 7-pin s-video out, and it works fine with my YPbPr cable.

Any help will be greatly appreciated :grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

no. 

those 2 pins are what enable the input fuction. 

for S-video, you have 4 pins: 3 carry video and 1 is shielding (I believe, check internet for sure). Composite only uses 1 of these pins and the shielding. Ie on winTV, if i'm using a composite input but choose Svid channel, it's black and white. IF I use svid input and choose composite channel, it's still BW. If i choose proper channel, it's color. 

For HD output, you have 3 more pins- the first 4 because Pb also serves as composite, the new 3 serve for the actual HD bandwidth. 

Pin 8 and 9 are the input channels- for composite. 2 of those HD outputs get converted to input to carry Svid input

again, that's as i understand it from having used it on my 7800.


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm a tad bit confused. If the two extra pins used in VIVO are for input rather than output (which I suspected) wouldn't a 7-pin s-video YPbPr cable work? or are the outputs completely different between VIVO and 7-pin YPbPr?

Here's a pic of the cable I'm going to use with a simplified explanation, since my original explanation was a bit odd (i'm not too experienced with this sort of thing).

I want to plug one of these:









Into a female version of this on my 7600 GT:









And plug the YPbPr into my TV to in effect use my TV as a giant monitor.

If this is in no way shape or form possible, tell me 

Thank You


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

You can break that 3mm plastic clip out of the 7 pin and it will work fine.


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright. I'll try that sometime tommorow. Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use a simple DVI->HDMI cable.


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

I might try that if I see one available, but for the time being I want to see if 7-pin and 9-pin are compatable. I'm going to try it in a few hours...

I don't know if the GIGABYTE 7600 GT supports audio output with an adapter like that... I think ATI cards are more well-known for that compatability. For the time being I'll stick with my original plan


----------

